# Snowgoose Highlight video



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's the highlight video from a couple hunts in Canada. Filmers were goosekllr88 and Fishingfool. Hunters GK88, FF, Nick B., and Me. Edited by GK88.

It works best if you right-click the thumbnail and click save target as. Enjoy...

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=1868

Foldem


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Nice Vid. I loved the close up kill right in the face action. Camera man could have been a bit more steady but i guess it was alright


----------



## Hardcore Waterfowl (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG!!! That was tight, im so pumped now to go shoot some snow geese!!! The coolest part of the video was when the dude pounded the snow goose right in front of the camera. What type of call were u guys using, and how many decoys did u have set up


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Awsome video guys. Great choice of music too. :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Some pretty good entertainment :beer:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

congrats fellas, looked like a blast...one day it will be my turn...one day


----------



## huntngear (Nov 3, 2005)

great video and nice shooting! Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

Nice going guys.... I like that last goose shot at 3 yds!!!


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I truly believe that if a guy had a fishing net with him he woulda bagged himself that goose. Great video.


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

Yeah Nick had to shoot that last one in self defense! We set up a few hundred windsocks and some full bodies. The forecast was for a good wind, but there was not a breath until after we limited out.

FOldem


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Awesome vid Foldem! That's what we all do this for, right?


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

man that is nice good set up lucky dogs.....liked the water splash downs


----------

